# Dämpfer Setup bei Intense 6.6



## THBiker (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn´s jetzt schon ein Intense Forum gibt, dann sollte man das doch gleich mal zum Erfahrungsaustausch nutzen!

Ich möchte in diesem Thread die verschiedenen Setups eurer 6.6 sammeln.

Schön wäre es, wenn jeder sein Fahrergewicht angibt wofür der Dämpfer abgestimmt ist und welche Strecken ihr damit fahrt, vielleicht noch einen kleinen subjektiven Eindruck eures Setups!

Ich fang mal an  

Fahrer-Komplettgewicht ~93kg   
Dämpfer: FOX DHX5.0 Air
Hauptkammer: 260 psi
Ausgleichsbehälter: 110psi
Durchschlagswiederstand: Zwischen ganz offen und 1. Strich
ProPedal: bergauf 4 clicks, bergab offen
Zugstufe: bis auf 3 Clicks fast zu

Ich fahre am Bike eine Mz66 und damit hauptsächlich Singletrail-Surfen und leichtes Freeriden.
Mein Eindruck:
es ist noch Potential im Setup!! Ich werde wohl noch etwas den Druck i.d. hauptkammer erhöhen ... 270psi und den Durchschlagschutz geringfügig erhöhen! Mit der zugstufe muss ich auch noch rumspielen! Das Bike nutzt auf jeden Fall den vollen federweg, vielleicht könnte es gegen das Ende hin etwas progressiver werden, damit ich für größere Sachen mehr Reserve habe!

Ich bin mal auf eure Angaben gespannt


----------



## DH_RYDA (24. September 2007)

ich fahr auch den DHX Air 5.0, bin aber nicht wirklich damit zufrieden und werde ihn gegen eine Evolver tauschen...

Hauptkammer: 230 psi
Bottom Out: komplett geschlossen
Ausgleichbehälter: 150-180 psi

Fahregewicht nackisch: 83 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. September 2007)

wo ist dein Problem mit dem DHX Air???
Bottom Out voll zu   nutzt du da den ganzen Federweg?
150-180 finde ich auch sehr viel, wenn ich so viel Druck rein mache, dann wird´s bockhart! bei mir sind bei 130psi schluss!

Mit 83 kg bist du ja nur 2 kg leichter als ich  heftig, dass man so unterschiedliche Setups fährt!


----------



## DH_RYDA (24. September 2007)

also ich nutz den fw komplett aus....mir kommt eher vor, dass er öfters nahe am durschlag ist....vielleicht hat mein dämpfer was....

warum ich den dämpfer nicht so mag ist, weil er in der mitte des fw ziemlich durchsackt (ein Fox-Problem u.a. wegen fehlender HighSpeed-Druckstufe)
fahre auch noch eine M3, da hob ich dasselbe problem mit dem Coil 5.0....
werde daher bei im Winter tauschen....


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> also ich nutz den fw komplett aus....mir kommt eher vor, dass er öfters nahe am durschlag ist....vielleicht hat mein dämpfer was....
> 
> warum ich den dämpfer nicht so mag ist, weil er in der mitte des fw ziemlich durchsackt (ein Fox-Problem u.a. wegen fehlender HighSpeed-Druckstufe)
> fahre auch noch eine M3, da hob ich dasselbe problem mit dem Coil 5.0....
> werde daher bei im Winter tauschen....



kommt das Durchsacken nicht vielleicht vom falsch eingestellten Sag  ich hatt so´n ähnliches Gefühl auch und hab es hauptsächlich beim bergauffahren gemerkt wenn ich über irgendwelche höheren Kanten mußte, ich habe dann nach Rücksprache mit Intense den Druck i.d. Hauptkammer nochmal zusätzlich erhöhr (~270psi) und das "durchsackende" Gefühl war weg! Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob wir vom gleichen Gefühl reden


----------



## TheTomminator (26. September 2007)

Also ich hatte mit dem DHX Air im 6.6 auch so meine Probleme. Wog 93kg und musste auch mindestens 270PSI fahren. Das Fahrwerk war dabei sehr aktiv, ist aber bei vollem Bottom Out nie durchgeschlagen. 
Eins hatte mich aber sehr genervt. Sobald es kälter als ein zwei Grad war wurde der Dämpfer so weich, dass aus 30%Sag 50-60 wurden, und das mitten auf der Tour. Damit zu fahren war extrem bescheiden, als ob man da nur ins leere tritt. 
Ich denke für schwere Fahrer ist ein Luftdämpfer im 6.6 nicht gerade das Optimum, da wäre ein Coil-Dämpfer vieleicht besser. Oder man greift vieleicht gleich zur Uzzi, gerade der Hinterbau hat bei mir doch deutlich geflext.


----------



## THBiker (26. September 2007)

jo bei 260 psi bin ich auch gerade wieder!  Find das auch´n bissl viel  aber um den Sag zu erreichen brauch ich die halt  
Ich habe auch schon an einen Coil Dämpfer gedacht...welchen fährst du jetzt?


----------



## TheTomminator (26. September 2007)

Momentan fahr ich ne Alutech Wildsau... mein 6.6 ist leider seit einigen Wochen in der Reklamation. Ich hatte aber kurz bevor es kaputt gegangen ist an einen Marzocchi Roco TST R gedacht, evtl. mit Titanfeder. Hab schon ein paar Bilder mit dem Dämpfer aus den USA gesehen, scheint wohl gut zu funktionieren. 
Da ich jetzt aber einen neuen Rahmen habe wird der alte, falls er bald mal zu mir zurückfindet, mit DHX Air verkauft, wahrscheinlich.


----------



## THBiker (26. September 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Momentan fahr ich ne Alutech Wildsau...



  ich hab genau den umgekehrten Tausch gemacht...von ner Wildsau zum 6.6

Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Coil Dämpfern im 6.6


----------



## mex racer (27. September 2007)

Hi THbiker
Ich fahre auch ein Intense 6.6 mit MZ66 Sl1 Ata. Wie hast du deine Gabel eingestellt? 
mfg
mex racer


----------



## TheTomminator (28. September 2007)

@THBiker,

wie sind denn deine Meinungen zu 6.6 und der Sau? 
Ich hab einfach den Rahmen gewechselt und bis auf Kurbel und Kettenführung alles vom Intense übernommen. Ich finde die Sau fährt sich deutlich besser. Durch die höhere Rahmensteifigkeit komm ich viel sauberer und schnelle durch die Kurven und die Sau fährt sich trotz gleicher Geometrie viel agiler, trotz 1,5kg mehrgewicht. Auch bergauf finde ich es sehr viel angenehmer auch mal aus dem Sattel gehen zu können ohne dass einen der Pedalrückschlag aus dem Tritt bringt. 
Ich habe so den Eindruck, als wäre für Fahrer mit viel Gewicht nicht so die beste Wahl. 
Und was mich auch verblüfft ist die unterschiedliche Lackqualität. Das Fell von der Sau ist mal deutlich unempfindlicher, zumindest bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. September 2007)

@mex Racer
ich hab meine Gabel gerade eingeschickt, weil sie nicht den vollen Federweg nutzt   ..mal schauen ob das was wird! Gibts auch nen extra MZ 66 Setup Thread! Bergab fahre ich die Gabel immer auf 180mm und bergauf meistens 140mm!

@Tomminator
Ich hab genau die gegenteilige Meinung! die Wildsau hatte für meine Hometrails ein zu hohes Tretlager und war somit sehr kippelig in engen Singletrails! Genauso finde ich die Oberrohrlänge und Kettenstreben beim 6.6 besser (kürzer) da ich dadurch agiler bin, Bzw das Bike  
Was die Steifigkeit angeht, kann ich noch nichts Nachteiliges gegenüber der Wildsau feststellen!
Weiterer positiver Punkt ist, dass ich ne langhubige Gabel fahren kann ohne die Geo zu versauen.
Lackqualität ist bisher gut!  , war bei der Wildsau auch top!

Aus dem Sattel kann man auch sehr gut gehen, ich denke das ist ein Setup Problem! Vielleicht zu viel Sag 

Einziges Punkt den ich vielleicht ändere ist der Dämpfer und zwar will ich nen Coil haben....mal schauen


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. September 2007)

ich unter anderem gemeint, wenn man z.B. am Hinterrad surft, taucht der dämpfer zu weit ein, daduch wird ja auch die schwinge länger usw.
werd mal 270 psi probieren.....mal schaun


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Bin 65kg schwer (leicht) 
der Fox hat in der Hauptkammer 160 psi und im Ausgleichsteil 100 psi...

Habe ca. 40% SAG, und das braucht das VPP auch, sag ich euch Leute...
Wer mit solchen Einstellungen ständig durchschlägt ist ein HUCKER,
wenns an einem Tag im Bikepark 2-3x Durchschlägt, dann nutzt man den ganzen Federweg aus, so wie`s sein sollte...


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Oktober 2007)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Bin 65kg schwer (leicht)
> der Fox hat in der Hauptkammer 160 psi und im Ausgleichsteil 100 psi...
> 
> Habe ca. 40% SAG, und das braucht das VPP auch, sag ich euch Leute...
> ...



hey siggi, fährst du jetzt intense ?   ich hoffe schwer wir sehen uns heuer bei etlichen snow dh races   

ich persönlich halte 40% sag selbst für vpp für zuviel...nicht wirklich fahraktiv...zw. 28-33 % sind wunderbar


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (13. Oktober 2007)

Klar, wenns heuer wieder Rennen gibt, letztes Jahr sind ja die meisten leider ausgefallen...bei dir sonst alles klar?


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Oktober 2007)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Klar, wenns heuer wieder Rennen gibt, letztes Jahr sind ja die meisten leider ausgefallen...bei dir sonst alles klar?



das stimmt aber meine österreichischen quellen prophezeien wohl nen harten winter...sieht also gut aus  freu mich schon wieder mit dir zu plaudern  

und mir gehts bestens...schlechten leuten gehts ja immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (27. März 2008)

so weiter im text.... ausm 66SL setup-thema



THBiker schrieb:


> zum DHX Air
> 
> da habe ich extreme Veränderungen vorgenommen....Tuning by Motopitkan...aktuell fahre ich 240-250psi in der Hauptkammer, 130 psi im Ausgleichsbehälter, Durchschlagschutz voll offen! Zugstufe sehr schnell!! Pro Pedal 5 clicks zu
> das einzige was mich "stört" bzw was ich erwartet habe was besser ist, ist dass ich immer noch viel Druck in der Hauptkammer fahren muss...ok, aber keine 270psi mehr
> Ansprechverhalten ist super und der Dämpfer rauscht nicht mehr durch den Federweg durch die verschiedenen Druckstufen!!!



klingt perfekt!! was hast gezahlt dafür?


----------



## THBiker (27. März 2008)

Hier findest du die Infos...160 + Versand! Ging ratz fatz und super freundlich die Leute!!! 

Motopitkan


----------



## TeeWorks (1. April 2008)

so, war bissl droppen üben mit meinem 6.6, nachdem ich den dämpfer auf max. 15bar gedrosselt hab, wars recht angenehm damit nen kleinen kicker (50cm hoch?!) zu springen. allerdings is das nicht besonders aussagekräftig, weils da ja immer in die endprogression rauschst 

...hab jetz auch mal bei akira angefragt... der christophe hat mir aber noch net zurückgeschrieben - vllt. tuned er eh keine DHX Air oder 66er Air gabeln  - die motopiktan site is ja nich grad prickelnd 

we will see.
Dank dir schön für den tipp auf jeden fall!

cheers
Flo


----------



## gstoned (3. April 2008)

bei 70 kg fahrergewicht
hauptkammer: 210 psi
ausgleichsbehälter: 150 psi
bottom out: 1 ring sichtbar


----------



## THBiker (3. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> - die motopiktan site is ja nich grad prickelnd
> 
> we will see.
> Dank dir schön für den tipp auf jeden fall!
> ...



Die sollen auch tunen und keine homepages basteln   

sag mal weißt du die Kettenlinie vom 6.6? Hab ne neue Kurbel   ne Ratze Fatze Atlas


----------



## TeeWorks (3. April 2008)

sweet 

ich fahr mit einem spacer bzw. die e-type kefü, hat bis jetzt wunderbar gepasst... die genaue abmessung weiß ich aber grad net.


----------



## THBiker (3. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> sweet
> 
> ich fahr mit einem spacer bzw. die e-type kefü, hat bis jetzt wunderbar gepasst... die genaue abmessung weiß ich aber grad net.



ok dann werd ich mal testen...am WE...was ich alles amchen muss!  

Ich hab grad mal bei Intense nochmal geschaut und da was über das Setup gefunden:
bei 98kg geben die 220 psi im Dämpfer an   demnach müßte ich ja locker 130 kg wiegen    .....


----------



## TeeWorks (4. April 2008)

du fährst die kiste halt viel zu hart   ...aber mal ehrlich, hab wie oben schon gesagt bei meinen drop-versuchen den dämpfer um einiges runtergeregelt auf 210PSI/15bar max. ...bei 84kg  ...bottomout auf mittlerer stufe und ziemlich viel druck im piggy - glaub so ca. 150-180PSI


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> du fährst die kiste halt viel zu hart   ...aber mal ehrlich, hab wie oben schon gesagt bei meinen drop-versuchen den dämpfer um einiges runtergeregelt auf 210PSI/15bar max. ...bei 84kg  ...bottomout auf mittlerer stufe und ziemlich viel druck im piggy - glaub so ca. 150-180PSI



was hast du dann für´n Sag??? da taucht der Dämpfer doch schon 50% ein


----------



## TeeWorks (4. April 2008)

hm eigentlich net *grübel* ...war so gut n drittel sag... *komplettverwirrt....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. April 2008)

So

neues Setup
Aktuell:
250 psi Hauptkammer 30% Sag
110psi Ausgleichsbehälter
Bottom out voll offen

Ansprechverhalten ganz gut, aktuell nutze ich die letzten 5mm Dämpferhub nicht, bei weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer passt leider der Sag nicht mehr


----------



## walo (14. April 2008)

park setup
hauptkammer 230
100 im ausgleichsbehälter
25% sag
durchschlagschutz halb zu.
(ausgleichsbehälter verkleinert)
82kg,  dämpfer arbeitet duch den gesamten federweg sauber. bei "grobem"einsatz, kaum durchschläge.


----------



## THBiker (14. April 2008)

walo schrieb:


> park setup
> hauptkammer 230
> 100 im ausgleichsbehälter
> 25% sag
> ...



82kg Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## walo (14. April 2008)

wie gesamt? also ich für mich, als person, mit helm usw.,hab 82.


----------



## TeeWorks (14. April 2008)

ok, vorgestern mit o.g. einstellungen (85kg, ca.200/150psi) nen stepup (naja eher mit flatlanding  ) gesprungen... dämpfer is glaub ich ziemlich in die knie gegangen, wenn nicht durchgeschlagen, vllt. sollt ich die bottomout schraube wieder ganz zudrehen (halb zu)

...ansonsten is das fahren auf trails mit n paar kickern drin eigentlich recht zufriedenstellend ausgefallen! (ohne dämpfertuning) ...waren allerdings auch keine anlieger dabei, dieses mal *hmpf* 

...früher oder später werd ich wohl auf deine anleitung zurückgreifen, walo 

...schon was vom christophe gehört?


----------



## THBiker (14. April 2008)

200psi??   wieviel Sag hast du da denn?? Mess das doch mal nach! bei 200 psi habe ich bestimmt 50% Sag  

Oder mache ich einen fehler? Ich bestimme den Sag über den Dämpferhub...also 25-30% vom maximalen Dämpferhub! Der Federweg verhält sich ja nicht linear zum Hub, ist das vielleicht mein Fehler beim setup???

Also ich geh so vor:
Sag einstellen über Hauptkammer ~30% =250 psi
dann Ausgleichsbehälter so einstellen, dass der Dämpfer ab und zu mal durchschlägt ->aktuell bin ich da bei 110 psi
und dann das BottomOut Ventil bissl zu drehen!

Man man...ich verzweifel noch


----------



## TeeWorks (14. April 2008)

Ich hab das Bike leider grad nich da  ...hab aber auf jeden Fall nich viel mehr als max.210PSI 
...hab mich auch gewundert, vllt. isses fürs trail-fahren auch echt bissl wenig, Sag is bei mir so 1/3, evlt. nen Ticken mehr. Fürs springen von kickern isses auf jeden Fall genau richtig, er nutzt den kompletten Federweg. (im gegensatz zur doublesix vorne  ) Die Leuts mit denen ich auf dem Track war, meinten halt, er wäre zu hart und ich soll ihn weicher machen


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2008)

ok ich bin nun auch auf dem Trip weniger in der Haputkammer zu fahren...aktuell 230psi und im Ausgleichsbehälter 160psi!!

gefällt mir schon ganz gut...mals chauen ob ich noch weiter runter kann! Zumindest ist dieses lästige aus dem Sattel katapultieren beim bergauf fahren weg (also wenn ich über Kanten fahre trat dieses Verhalten auf!)


----------



## TeeWorks (23. April 2008)

joa, kenn ich! 

...vllt. hatten wirs echt zu hart   - bergauf klebt mein hinterrad auf jeden Fall jetzt wien Traktor am boden!  
...kleiner Tipp am Rande: wiegetritt im stehen muss halt stetig mit viel vorlastigkeit gefahren werden, dann wippt auch nicht viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...kleiner Tipp am Rande: wiegetritt im stehen muss halt stetig mit viel vorlastigkeit gefahren werden, dann wippt auch nicht viel!




  So´n Schweinskram mach ich nicht    es gibt ja auch noch das ProPedal....das stell ich bergauf immer so 5 clicks ein, bergab offen!


----------



## TeeWorks (24. April 2008)

ich steh auf schweinkram.


----------



## walo (24. April 2008)

ihr solltet nicht mehr als 11 bar im ausgleichsbehälter haben, wenn der bottom out nicht ganz offen ist(laut fox, sogar nur 9 ). 
das proPedal, hab ich immer voll drin gehabt. da  mit dem zusammenspiel  "boost valve" und proPedal, die druckstufe erhöht werden  kann.
bei mir hat das alles zu keinem guten ergebniss geführt.hatte zwar mal berichtet, das ich zufrieden wäre mit meinem getunten air, jedoch hatte ich ihn da nur oberflächlich testen können(schnee,matsch).nach ausgiebigen testen bei trockenen verhältnissen, reicht mirs einfach nicht aus, was der dämpfer hergibt und mehr ist mit tuning nichtmehr rauszuholen.egal was für aberwitzige tunings angeboten werden, das teil ist absolut fehl am platz.
werde morgen auf stahlfeder umbauen.
halte euch auf dem laufenden.....
gruss


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2008)

walo schrieb:


> ihr solltet nichtmehr als 11 bar im ausgleichsbehälter haben, wenn der bottom out nicht ganz offen ist(laut fox, sogar nur 9 ).
> das proPedal, hab ich immer voll drin gehabt. da  mit dem zusammenspiel  "boost valve" und proPedal, die druckstufe erhöht werden  kann.
> bei mir hat das alles zu keinem guten ergebniss geführt.hatte zwar mal berichtet das ich zufrieden wäre mit meinem getunten air, jedoch hatt ich ihn da nur oberflächlich testen können(schnee,matsch).nach ausgiebigen testen bei trockenen verhältnissen, reicht mirs einfach nicht aus, was der dämpfer hergibt und mehr ist mit tuning nichtmehr rauszuholen.egal was für aberwitzige tunings angeboten werden, das teil ist absolut fehl am platz.
> werde morgen auf stahlfeder umbauen.
> ...



da bin ich mal gespannt...was für´n Stahlfeder kommt den rein?

Mich hat´s Setup heute auch wieder genervt....beim hochtreten war es irgendwie bescheiden zu fahren  ich verzweifle langsam auch!


----------



## walo (24. April 2008)

manitou swinger x 4  mit akira goldtuning.
das teil wiegt 876 gramm. das doppelte des airs! super oder :-(


----------



## DH_RYDA (25. April 2008)

hatt dasselber problem mit dem DHX und war einfach schon so verzweifelt, dass ich beschlossen hatte, ihn zu gegen eine Manitou Evolver ISX6 2008 zu tauschen. und ich kann nur sagen, ich habs nicht bereut!!wiege nackisch 85 kilo, fahre den Dämpfer aber mit nur 180 psi in der hauptkammer und 100 psi im piggyback (stufe 2 also zu dreiviertel offen). der dämpfer geht einfach genial!!! und nach dem man ja Lowspeed und Hightspeed stufe schon getrennt von einander verstellen kann und er von haus aus um welten besser gedämpft als der DHX air.....und sogar das ansprechverhalt ist weiter besser...

mein kauftipp für alle verzweifelten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (25. April 2008)

hat jemand Erfahrung mir Marzocchi Dämpfern?


----------



## TeeWorks (25. April 2008)

meinst du air? nein... nur mim worldcup coil in meiner sau.

...jhat nich irgend jemand connections zu ms oder intense, verdammt die müssten dazu doch was sagen können ...ich kann mir net vorstelln, dass die bikes mit mehr oder weniger nicht kompatiblen dämpfern verkaufen!!


----------



## walo (25. April 2008)

@dh ryda
das durchrutschen haste mit dem  evolver wegbekommen?
für mich der hauptgrund für nen wechsel.
hatte ebenfalls mit dem evolver geliebäugelt. jedoch wollte ich mich nicht schon wieder auf so ein air dings einlassen. laut akira lässt sich am 6.6, mit air dämpfern,kein 100% optimales set up rausholen.


----------



## TeeWorks (26. April 2008)

glaub eher der christophe hat generell luftdämpfer nich so gern   - aber wer weiß!

gute nacht zusammen!


----------



## walo (26. April 2008)

guten morgen zusammen 
bestes wetter, noch kurz paar gramm ernergie einführen und dann gehts auf die piste.
flo, nen luftdämpfer am m3, sunday und am irone horse freerider lassen nicht gerade ein bild der ablehnung entstehen. ;-)
what ever, die dämpfer sache, ist ne geschichte, die mir mal wieder schwer auf den sack geht.
schönes wochnende zusammen!


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. April 2008)

also, ich denke mal, dass hier nicht Intense schuld ist, sonder der der DHX air, der einfach sehr schwach gedämpft ist (selber gilt für den DHX Coil, den hab ich gegen einen Revox getauscht). Evolver, Swinger und Revox haben ein wirklich sehr gutes dämpfungssystem, das man nach man kurz zeit eingestellt hat. jede einstellungssmöglichkeit macht sinn. über das luftvolumen kann man sehr schon die Charakteristik verstellen. 

ich hab bei beiden bikes die einstellung "2" verwendet, aus dem einfach grund, dass hier relativ bald die progression einsetz. die ersten 30% ist es ja egal, mit der einstellung "2" passt sie genau zur charakteristik eines vpp bikes. somit gibt es kein durchsacken und nichts mehr, surfe und wheelie gehen so einfach, dass es mich am anfang fast abgworfen hatt


----------



## TeeWorks (26. April 2008)

will im groben gesagt heißen... Fox lebt vom Image?  ...ich hör derzeit nur noch eher mattes über Fox, vor allem bei Dämpfern, von den Talasgabeln mal gar nicht zu reden.

...unschön! 

apropos wheelie: hab letztens aufm intense manualen versucht, mann das ging ja null, dauernd voll eingesackt   

@walo: hm, hat er auch nen grund genannt? weil ich mir immernoch nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein leichter rahmen wie der 6.6 auf einen stahlfeder-dämpfer angewiesen sein soll, damit er richtig funktioniert


----------



## THBiker (26. April 2008)

So, bin auch wieder von´ner Tour zurück!

Nunja..was soll ich sagen bergab ist die Performance ganz ok ...bergauf treibt mich das teil in den Wahnsinn! Bei einer Stufe sagt das Teil durch und katapultiert mich wieder hoch...echt ätzend!

Aktuelles Setup
Hauptkammer 240 psi
Ausgleichsbehälter 150 psi
Bottom Out zwischen offen und 1. Strich

Was haltet ihr von einem MZ Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## ibislover (26. April 2008)

also fakt ist, dass der dhx air schon durch den mittleren fw saust.
man kann dem aber begegnen bzw. etwas abschwächen.

ihr solltet euren sag am hinterbau nicht zu groß wählen, würde sagen max 15-20% dann klappt es auch mit dem setup. ist eine vpp bzw. 6.6 eigenart.

wählt im piggy einen druck und behaltet den bei. dreht nun den bo knopf rein. waren es 3 striche? dann bis 2 oder gar 2,5. der bo beeinflußt auch die druckstufe aber ca. der hälfte des hubs. nun müsst ihr ein wenig mit dem BO knopf und spielen bis ihr das einsacken vs. durchschlag im griff habt. bekommt ihr es nicht ganz hin, druck im piggy ein wenig anpassen, aber möglichst finger von der hauptkammer wenn ihr den sag wie oben eingestellt habt.

an der "dicksten stelle" auch eurem trail darf der dämpfer auch gerne mal auf block gehen. seit ihr in steilem gelände unterwegs, gabel härter hinterbau weicher.

so haben wir das 6.6 eines kollegen und auch mein enduro damals sehr gut abgestimmt.

viel erfolg!


...


----------



## TeeWorks (26. April 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem MZ Stahlfederdämpfer?



zu SCHWER   ...ansonsten geil! ...wie gesagt, hab den rocoWC in der wildsau und bin höchst zufrieden. der TST würde sicher gut zum 6.6 passen. aber halt trotzdem: zu SCHWER!!  


@ibislover: dank dir schön! Aber irgendwie krieg ich grade Zustände, weil normalerweise genau gegensätzlich behauptet wird, dass VPP Bikes eben einen recht GROSSEN Sag benötigen (was ich auch behaupten würde) !! Was zum Teufel stimmt denn jetzt?    

mit "auf block" meinst du durchschlagen? 

@walo: hab heut mit nem kumpel geredet, der n bikeshop hat, er meinte auch, dass das DT RWS gut was an steifigkeit fürn bringen wird  

cheers
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (27. April 2008)

@TeeWorks
das prob an vpp ist, das keines wie das andere ist. selbst innerhalb der intense familie, habe alle hinterbauten eine etwas andere charakteristik.

der 6.6 in kombi mit dem dhx air erzielt mit weniger sag bessere ergebnisse. probier es mal aus, denn wie gesagt habe wir es gut hinbekommen. wir sind auch durch findige "probierer" auf mtbr.com darauf gestoßen.

"auf block" heißt durchlagen, ja. aber eben nicht brutalo sondern sanft. 

DT RWS bringen wohl kaum was für die steifigkeit. die meiste steifigkeit kommt aus dem laufrad selber und/oder der dicke von hinterbau/gabel. da machen die schnellspanner kaum was auch. eine 20mm achse würde was bringen, aber die gibt es nur vorne. zumal der vpp hinterbau eines 6.6 eh nicht der steifste ist.

man verwechselt das oft gerne mit dh oder fr boliden, die hinten ne 12mm achse haben und deren hinterbau merklich steifer ist. aber schaut euch mal den hinterbau an. da sind ganz andere rohre verbaut und das plus an steifigkeit durch die achse ist minimal.

so, genug geklugscheizzt, ich geh jetzt das turner "quälen"! 


greetz


...


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. April 2008)

also das mit den 15-20% sag halt ich für schmarrn, sorry. ich kann mir bei besten willen vorstellen, dass das bike dann wippfrei ist (wegen sweet-sport und so). ausserdem ist die trettlagerhöhe nicht gerade wenig, somit für ich meine lieber mit viel sag (30%). ich kann nur sagen, dass der Dämpferwechsel alle probleme verworfen hat. kein durchrasen durch den sag, kein surfen, dass unmöglich erscheint usw. ich denk das problem liegt bei Fox. hatt vorher ein Sant Blur 4x mit einem sehr geringem Übersetzungsverhältnisse (manche beschuldigen das hohe übersetzungsverhältnis des 6.6). das war genau dasselbe, durchsacken, surfen unmöglich und das bei einem 4x-Bike!!!

und übrigen: hab mein Bike auf RTW System nachgerüstet und der steifigkeitszuwachs ist nicht gerade wenig! (als merkbar)


----------



## ibislover (27. April 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> also das mit den 15-20% sag halt ich für schmarrn, sorry. ich kann mir bei besten willen vorstellen, dass das bike dann wippfrei ist (wegen sweet-sport und so). ausserdem ist die trettlagerhöhe nicht gerade wenig, somit für ich meine lieber mit viel sag (30%). ich kann nur sagen, dass der Dämpferwechsel alle probleme verworfen hat. kein durchrasen durch den sag, kein surfen, dass unmöglich erscheint usw. ich denk das problem liegt bei Fox. hatt vorher ein Sant Blur 4x mit einem sehr geringem Übersetzungsverhältnisse (manche beschuldigen das hohe übersetzungsverhältnis des 6.6). das war genau dasselbe, durchsacken, surfen unmöglich und das bei einem 4x-Bike!!!


es funktioniert. sicher ist ein anderer dämpfer optimaler, aber ich schrieb ja was von abschwächen und nicht beseitigen.



DH_RYDA schrieb:


> und übrigen: hab mein Bike auf RTW System nachgerüstet und der steifigkeitszuwachs ist nicht gerade wenig! (als merkbar)


das würde ich bei dem geld auch behaupten.  von der technischen seite eher zweifelhaft. aber wenn du nun zufriedener bist, ist es doch gut.

greetz


...


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. April 2008)

ja, nur dann ist die geo einfach für meine geschmack nicht optimal. für mich hat sich die sache gott sei dank erledigt.

zwecks rtw: sicher bin ich zufrieden. der neue LRS wiegt nur och 1750g (statt 2 kilo) und fühlt sich trotzdem steifer an....so solls sein..


----------



## walo (27. April 2008)

muss ryda recht geben. 15% sag kann man beim familiären ausflug um den nächsten see gebrauchen. ich hab mein 6.6 ne ganze weile mit diesem sag gefahren.den nur so konnte ich dem durchrutschen etwas entgegen wirken.
aber sorry, mehr als ne notlösung, im abfahrtssport  ;-) , kann das nicht sein.

mein 10mm umbau hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## ibislover (27. April 2008)

den sag mist man, indem man auf dem bike in fahrposition sitzt. sobald man dann wirklich fährt, vergrößert sich dieser durch untergrund und körperbewegung bzw man befindet sich ständig in einem fw-bereich, der größer ist wie der eingestellte sag.

stellt ihr den sag bei diesem dämpfer nun so ein, das ihr von vornerherein schon sehr nahe an seiner "schlechten zone", dem mittleren fw seit, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wen er schlechter funktioniert als er könnte.
das reindrehen des BO knopf hilft dann noch zusätzlich eine druckstufendämpfung aufzubauen und dem midstroke debakel etwas entgegenzuwirken.

und warum 30% fängt da der sweet spot des vpp an der ja auch nur im sitzten funktioniert!?

alle meine vorschläge beziehen sich auf 6.6 + dhx air und können einen verbesserung, aber keine absolute behebung des dhx air problems bringen.
man muss verstehen wo es beim hinterbau und beim dhx air hakt um beide zusammenzubringen.

ich wollt nur einen neuen ansatz aufzeigen, der nach eigenen erfahrungen sogar funktioniert. die von euch geposteten setups scheinen ja nicht wirklich gefruchtet zu haben, was ich bei dem einen oder anderen setup auch nachvollziehen kann.

aber sicher gibt es optimalere dämpfer wie den dhx air. 

greetz


...


----------



## TeeWorks (27. April 2008)

jo, werd es auf jeden Fall mal probieren, wenn ich wieder daheim bin  - würd ja eigentlich schon nach Möglichkeit den DHX Air weiter fahren wollen und nich schon wieder 500+ Euronen zur Finanzierung der Inkompetenz seitens Fox, oder wem auch immer, hinblättern zu dürfen... kann ja wohl nich wahr sein.

... und ich denk ich werd mir auch n RWS verbauen... dass es den hinterbau nicht zur dropsau mutieren lässt, is doch eh klar, aber ein kleines bisschen wirds schon was nützen


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> aber sicher gibt es optimalere dämpfer wie den dhx air.
> 
> greetz
> 
> ...



dann nenn mal bitte welche  

ich hab meinen Fox extra tunen lassen um etwas bessere Performance zu erreichen....Fehlanzeige  das Geld hätte ich wohl besser gleich in´n neuen Dämpfer investiert!

Nunja, ich werde weiter testen, die Saison wohl noch so fahren und mir nächstes Jahr überlegen ob es etwas besseres gibt


----------



## DH_RYDA (28. April 2008)

falls es noch nicht rauskam: Manitou Evolver. dann durch AMiforen darauf gestosse. wird als bester luftdämpfer benannt, was ich bestätigen kann!!!
Rocco Air usw. ist wieder derselbe mist, weil auch der sehr wenige Druckstufe hat. und stahlfederdämpfer sind ja auch schmarrn.
da musst man wieder die geeignete (in dem fall sehr schwere und harte feder) dazu finden usw. ausserdem soll das bike ha ein leichter Freerider bleiben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (28. April 2008)

jip, man mag es kaum glauben, aber der evolver von maitou ist echt sehr guter dämpfer. den gibt es mit großer, kleiner und doppleter kammer (wie dhx air).

den habe ich auch vor an mein turner zu schrauben.

greetz


...


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

...das Leben ist teilweise wirklich amüsant. Als ich mich letztes Jahr dazu überwunden hatte, mir den 6.6 Rahmen zu kaufen (Anfang 07), gabs ihn gerade nicht mehr mit DHX Air standardmäßig, sondern mit Evolver. So. Natürlich zum trotzdem gleichen Preis wie mit DHX Air im Vorjahr. Und was mach ich? Ich knall mir natürlich für 150Eur extra den DHX rein, weil jeder dazu geraten hat... (der physisch eh schon drin war, im Lager bei BikeCrew) 

...yeah, und ein Jahr später, siehe da, why the f*** ever, wäre der Evolver doch scheinbar die richtige Wahl gewesen?!

Kann ich nur sagen, *BOING!!*    

cheerio
Flo


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...das Leben ist teilweise wirklich amüsant. Als ich mich letztes Jahr dazu überwunden hatte, mir den 6.6 Rahmen zu kaufen (Anfang 07), gabs ihn gerade nicht mehr mit DHX Air standardmäßig, sondern mit Evolver. So. Natürlich zum trotzdem gleichen Preis wie mit DHX Air im Vorjahr. Und was mach ich? Ich knall mir natürlich für 150Eur extra den DHX rein, weil jeder dazu geraten hat... (der physisch eh schon drin war, im Lager bei BikeCrew)
> 
> ...yeah, und ein Jahr später, siehe da, why the f*** ever, wäre der Evolver doch scheinbar die richtige Wahl gewesen?!
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht alleine     ich hab meinen sogar noch tunen lassen


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

Hätte da mal gern ein kurzes objektives Statement von jemandem von MS-Racing!  - Hoffe jemand liest das mit? Habt ihr vllt. eine Empfehlung?


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2008)

welchen Stahlfederdämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2008)

Den Evolver gibts nur in 200x50  ...ich hab 57mm Hub aktuell oder baut ihr den 215er Dämpfer ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2008)

den air evolver.. der war doch auch mal im m3 drin also sollte es den doch auch in anderen grÃ¶Ãen geben.
edit sagt 190 - 200 - 216 -222 - 230 - 240 
190 X 50mm (7.5â X 2â), 200 X 50mm (7.875â X 2â), 215 X 63mm (8.5" X 2.5"), 222 X 70mm (8.75" X 2.75"), 240 X 76mm (9.5" X 3")
oder passt dann was mim hub nich?
bzw wie lang ist denn der dÃ¤mpfer im 6.6?

hier gibts den evolver auch in 200 /56. also quasi in 2 ausfÃ¼hrungen fÃ¼r 200mm EL. gibts ja den dhx air auch. einmal in 200/50 und einmal in 200/57


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2008)

auf der Homepage stand der 200/56 nicht 

aktuel ist im 6.6 ein 200/57 drin


----------



## walo (28. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @walo: hab heut mit nem kumpel geredet, der n bikeshop hat, er meinte auch, dass das DT RWS gut was an steifigkeit fürn bringen wird
> 
> cheers
> Flo


ich hab meine nabe auf 10 mm umgebaut und dann die rws thru bolt http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx montiert.ob nur das rws system was bringt, glaub ich nicht wirklich.

oder hab ich was verpeilt und dir war das mit den 10mm klar?
naja egal, lieber einmal zuviel gewarnt wie 3 mal zu wenig. oder so 
greetz


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> auf der Homepage stand der 200/56 nicht
> 
> aktuel ist im 6.6 ein 200/57 drin




hier gibbet den evolver auch in der 200/56 variante..
hier auch.

ich denke da wird was dran sein. kaufen ggf tunen glücklitsch sein 
gibt sicherlich auch genug interessenten um den dhx air einigermaßen gut wegzubekommen.


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

hm, ne, klar war mir das nich  ...aber geahnt hab ichs. Naja, wenigstens isses nu einfacherer zu montieren...

ansonsten, dank ich vielmals für den hinweis, auch wenns nich das war, was ich hören wollt!!


----------



## THBiker (29. April 2008)

walo schrieb:


> ich hab meine nabe auf 10 mm umgebaut und dann die rws thru bolt http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx montiert.ob nur das rws system was bringt, glaub ich nicht wirklich.
> 
> oder hab ich was verpeilt und dir war das mit den 10mm klar?
> naja egal, lieber einmal zuviel gewarnt wie 3 mal zu wenig. oder so
> greetz



Ich hab den übrigens die ganze Zeit schon montiert...falls´s jemand interessiert  

Dann werde ich mich mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen!


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. April 2008)

ich hab meine bei CRC bestellt. dürften noch ein paar stück lagernd haben (die frage ist, ob so manche online shop den wirklich bekommt, zwecks lieferschwierigkeiten bei Manitou).

Preis: 417 Euro (ist ok für ein branaktuelles Teil)

und die Länger 200/56 für den Evolver hat es schon immer gegeben!


----------



## TeeWorks (30. April 2008)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt 

...ich werd mein DHX Air behalten(müssen). Is ja nich so, dass man nicht damit fahren könnte . Aber a bissl was hat das Tuning doch schon gebracht, oder walo?

cheers
Flo


----------



## walo (30. April 2008)

schon, aber wenn ich 180 sfr. dafür hinlegen müsste, würde ichs nicht machen.
mein dämpfer hat nun ein top tuning. nur nicht für den rahmen  
du kannst meinen gerne ne zeitlang zum testen haben.müssten halt besprechen, wie wir das durchziehen........


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Mai 2008)

hab mal mit einem kumpel von mir gesprochen, der arbeitet bei MP Suspension. er hat gesagt, dass man das Problem bei MP bekannt sei (und das jetzt nicht nur bei VPP-Bikes sonder z.B. Specialized Enduros)

die machen es dann so, dass sie einen zusätzliche MidSpeed-Druckstufe verbauen, was sicher sinn hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2008)

ich hab´s ja bei MP tunen lassen, aber sonderlich zufrieden bin ich mit der Performance leider immer noch nicht


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Mai 2008)

normalerweise ändern sie das Setup bei nichtgefallen.....setz dich mal mit ihnen in verbindung...


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2008)

Ja ich hab denen schon eine email geschrieben und warte auf antwort!

Das wäre cool wenn sie das machen...danke für den Tip


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (4. Mai 2008)

...ich weiss nicht was ihr habt..ich hab mit dem dhx5 air überhaupt keine probleme....65 kg/ 155psi Hauptkammer/135 Pack

bin letztes jahr mit dem Manitou-Dämpfer gefahren, und habe ihn gleich wieder verkauft....


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> ...ich....65 kg/....



das ist das Problem was WIR haben   ...wir sind alle >80kg (mit Gepäck habe ich fast 30kg mehr als du  ) und fahren den Air >230psi...teilweise sogar >250psi und da amcht das Dingens einfach schlapp!


----------



## THBiker (7. Mai 2008)

So, ich habe gerade eine Rückmeldung von MP-Tuning bekommen.  ... die sagen, dass ich mit dem Evolver auch nichts gewinnen würde.....ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht mehr was ich machen soll!
Doch auf Stahlfeder umrüsten 



> Auf den Evolver zu wechseln wird nicht viel bringen, da es sich auch hier um einen Luftdämpfer handelt, der zwar im Serienzustand nicht wippt, jedoch auch nicht besonders gut anspricht.
> 
> Eine günstige und gute Alternative wäre der Manitou Metel, der nach dem Umbau von uns die selben eigenschaften hat wie ein getunter Roco WC. Du würdest ein Luftventil zusätzlich verbaut bekommen die Compression ist von außen einstellbar ebenso wie der Rebound. Wenn du mehr einstellmöglichkeiten willst, würde sich auch ein Swinger 6-Way anbieten. Ein X-Fusion Vektor DH mit titanfeder wäre auch genial da er auch wie ein getunter Roco WC nach dem Tuning funktioniert und diesen bekommst du inkl. Titanfeder schon um 400 Euro. Swinger 6-Way bekommst du auch schon recht günstig auf e-bay.
> 
> ...


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. Mai 2008)

naja, von schlechtem ansprechverhalten hab ich nichts gemerkt. fahre jetzt hinter auch nur noch 180 psi anstatt der 250 in der hauptkammer. der evolver spricht um einiges besser an als ein dhx...


zu einem stahlfederdämpfer würde ich wegen dem gewicht nicht greifen, weil für mich das persönlich das bike nicht mehr wie 14,5 kilo haben sollte, um sinnvoll touren fahren zz können


----------



## walo (7. Mai 2008)

nimm nen stahlfeder!hab mit dem manitou x4 350gr mehr(zum evolver) mit an bord.im verhältnis, zur  freude, am fahrgefühl,ist das nix.
es lohnt sich!
irgendwann,wenn ich dann mal wieder paar scheine über hab, gibts dann halt mal ne ti-feder..........
gruss


----------



## THBiker (7. Mai 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom Roco TST  oder doch wieder ein Fox 
das Mehrgewicht stört mich beim Dämpfer nicht, da speck ich lieber woanders am Bike ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vs63 (7. Mai 2008)

Hey

hatte Gestern den Roco TST R erhalten und eingebaut. Nach einer Hausrunde muss ich sagen; es ist wie Tag und Nacht  Endlich kein Hardtail mehr. Das Ansprechverhalten ist jetzt wieder typisch VPP mit Roco, wie ich sie im M3 und Uzzy fahre. Es sind zwar genau 500g Mehrgewicht am Bike, aber bei dieser Performance kann ich sehr Gut damit leben. Was mich erstaunt hat ist die Übersetzung des Hinterbaus. Muss im Vergleich zu M3 und Uzzy eine um 100ibs stärkere Feder fahren damit ich nicht über 30% SAG hinausschiesse.
Aber das sagt mir auch, warum ein Luftdämpfer beim 6.6 nicht funktionieren kann. Jedenfalls bei 80Kg Gewicht.

grz vs63


----------



## THBiker (7. Mai 2008)

puh....hört sich ja gut an, aber schon wieder 400 investieren  ...naja, ich wrde mal ein paar Nächte (viele  ) drüber schlafen und mal schauen ob ich den DHX Air gut los bekomme!

was für eine Feder hast du drin (bei welchm Fahrergewicht)

Danke für die Info


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. Mai 2008)

@vs63

du weisst aber schon, dass das M3 eine höhere Übersetzung hat wie das 6.6 
(bei ungläubigkeit selber rechnen: 170/56 und 240/76)

würde bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer weder einen Rocco noch eine DHX Coil empfehlen, weil die bei sehr schlecht gedämpft sind (der meinung ist man bei MP-Suspension übrigens auch)

wenn stahlfeder dann eine Swinger 4 oder 6 Way, ev getuned...

wie gesagt, ich persönlich bin mit dem Evolver mehr als zufrieden, und für die Hardcore-Mosherei nehm ich ja dann doch den Dhler aus der garage...

für diejenigen, die das 6.6 als "hauptbike" haben, isses eher sinnvoll zur stahlfeder zu greifen


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Mai 2008)

was meinst du mit 'sehr schlecht' und 'gedämpft'?  ...ich geh mal davon aus dass ich für eh schon dreißte 400-500 euro (1000DM!!!) doch etwas bekomme, was seiner Funktion per Definitionem nicht "sehr schlecht" nach kommt. Und ich will für den Preis den man für den ganzen Schrott zahlt nicht auch noch Physik studieren müssen, um von den renommierten Herstellern nicht verars*ht zu werden. 
(Wenn Intense by default n DHX Air 5.0 ins 6.6 schraubt, dann will ich doch bitte auch mit normalen 80kg noch bestens damit fahren können dürfen )

Das scheinbar seit neustem Fox und MZ vom Qualitätsanspruch her nach Manitou kommen wundert mich sowieso noch mehr. War das vor kurzem nicht anders herum?!?
Hab so langsam das Gefühl, als wären wir an nem Punkt angekommen, an dem wir uns alle mal wieder den ganzen Bikefetisch-Wahn ins Bewusstsein rufen sollten... und einfach unseren Anspruch mal wieder 10 Klicks nach unten schrauben müssten. 

So, jetz is die Wut über die ganze Geldverblaserei raus, danke fürs unfreiwillige zuhören - ich behalt mein DHX Air. Punkt.  

cheers
Flo


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. Mai 2008)

also......das einzige was FOX dämpfer an dämpfung haben, ist das Propedal, also eine LowSpeed-Druckstufe, die ich bei VPP sowieso nicht benötige und die auch noch dass ansprechverhalten verschlechtert, wenn man sie zu stark zudreht. Eine Highspeed-Druckstufe wird bei Fox-Dämpfern (aber witzigerweise bei den Fox-Gabeln) nicht verbaut. das wäre gerade deshalb wichtig, weil ich mit der HS-C das zu starke eintauchen bei Kantigen Hinternissen (z.B. Wurzeln ) dämpfen kann. ausserdem kann man den durchschlagen verhindert und auch auf den Mid-Speed-Bereich ("durchsacken") wirkt sie sich aus. somit fehlt bei Fox genau das wichtigste feature, dass besonder in verbindung mit VPP wichig wäre...

hab mich selber genau so geärgert wieder wie du und hab letztendlich beide Dämpfer (DHX AIr und Coil an 6.6 und M3) herausgerissen und verkauft...


----------



## vs63 (8. Mai 2008)

Morgen

@THBiker----------500ibs / 80Kg

@DH-RYDA---------wenn man bei den Roco`s die Druckstufe schnell zerlegt und aus der Shimspyramide eine Doppelpyramide macht, hat man eine Dämpfung bei der im High Speed mehr Kontrolle im Fahrwerk herrscht, ich habe seit es Roco`s gibt alle meine 6ways verkauft.Die Fox Dämpfer sind nun auch alle weg, bis auf den DHX 5 Air. Der macht jetzt bei meiner Frau im Rocky seinen Dienst gut. Bei 54Kg sogar sehr Gut. Zudem ist die Arbeit in 15 min. erledigt und Legospielen ist nicht viel einfacher. Ich für meinen Geschmack habe aber mit der Kombi 6.6 / DHX nicht Leben können, darum bin ich den Weg zum Roco TST R gegangen und kann nun wirklich nicht verstehen warum man bei Intense nicht die möglichkeit bietet die Bikes mit div. Dämpfer zu posten.

grz vs63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (8. Mai 2008)

@dh_hyda: genau das wollt ich net hören , aber mich wohl damit abfinden müssen. 

Wenn ich ihn jemals rausschmeisse, würd ich wohl auch nen TSTR mit Ti-Feder einbauen. 

@vs63: intense-dämpferoptionen: gibt es - aber erst seit diesem Jahr.  ...kannst dir auch nen CCDB dazubestellen, fraglich ob der nun wiederrum für den Rahmen geeignet is 

Wieso baut eigentlich Intense nich gleich Custom Valved Manitou dämpfer ein?! ...kriegen wahrscheinlich wieder nur die Profis....


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. Mai 2008)

Tut mir leid, Tee aber ist einfach die wahrhheit.hatte ja dasselbe problem wie du....

die dämpfer optionen hat es beim 6.6 immer schon gegeben, das problem ist nur, dass die Bikecrew immer nur Intense-Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfern geordert hatte....somit war es schwierig.. in den Usa kann den 6.6 auch mit dem Evolver ordern(kostet sogar 200 dollar weniger) und seit heuer den SAUTEUREN double barrell...


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Mai 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> die dämpfer optionen hat es beim 6.6 immer schon gegeben, das problem ist nur, dass die Bikecrew immer nur Intense-Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfern geordert hatte....



tjo genau das habsch ja gemeint - in DE damals außer grauimport nur mit DHX air zu bekommen - was mir dabei grad einfällt, was hätten die bei Bike'freakin'Crew gemacht, wenn ich damals doch den evolver hätte wollen (was 150 weniger gekostet hätte) ? Die hatten ja nur DHX Air im Rahmen da  ...ausbauen und bei hibike nen evolver bestellen?!?


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> - was mir dabei grad einfällt, was hätten die bei Bike'freakin'Crew gemacht, wenn ich damals doch den evolver hätte wollen (was 150 weniger gekostet hätte) ?



Die hätten dir 150 mehr abgeknöpft    

also ich werde dann auch mal auf einen neuen dämpfer sparen  aber vorerst muss der Air noch herhalten!


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Mai 2008)

ja, die pisser.  - aber immerhin wars noch verdammt viel billiger als jetzt


----------



## TeeWorks (14. Juni 2008)

sooo... RocoWC mit 600er Titanfeder geht super! 180PSI im Piggy... 

allerdings geht mir jetzt -haha- doch meine 66 ganz schön aufn sack, das losbrechmoment is echt nimmer schön! 5bar links, 0 bar rechts, 6 bar negativ und 5 klicks compression ...ich weiß nimmer weiter - grad hats mich deswegen bei nem endo um ne kurve schräg nach innen vom bock genommen, einfach auf einmal weggetaucht und ich bin natürlich ausgerechnet mit der hand auf den einzigen stein der rumlag drauf ...schöne prellung verflucht!  

cheers


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2008)

So Leute

ich hab jetzt den MZ Roco Worldcup in meinem 6.6, aktuell noch mit einer zu weochen feder, aber ich muss jetzt schon sagen.....man glaubt ein neues Bike zu haben!
Ich kann jdem nur empfehlen, der Probleme mit seinem DHX Air hat (bzw. wer ihn über 200PSI betreibt), auf nen Stahlfederdämpfer zu wechseln....
Ich kann endlich wieder mit dem Bike surfen, besser springen....da rauscht nix durch den Federweg!!!!

@Teeworks

Danke für den TIPP ....ich freue mich shcon auf die Post


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Juli 2008)

Immer gerne, habs heut morgen weggeschickt  ...bin grad wieder bei meinem Baby gelandet und werd morgen wenns net schüttet ausgiebig fahren gehen  ...dann auch mal mit der Roco RC2 rumspielen 

cheers
Flo


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Juli 2008)

Muss mich mal an euch wenden! Bin am überlegen, ob ich einen MZ WC hole. Habe zu Zeit DHX 5 Coil drinnen! Könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen? Ihr habt ja schon etwas Erfahrung sammeln können.

Grüße


----------



## TeeWorks (20. Juli 2008)

Tus nicht, am Ende spinnt deiner genau wie meine beiden!! Extreme Zugstufenprobleme (will heißen, fühlt sich teils an als wär sie gar nicht einstellbar) ...und aus einer relativ zuverlässigen quelle weiß ich, dass meine beiden leider nicht die einzigen sind. 
Aber natürlich wie immer ist meine Erfahrung nur eine von vielen.

Empfehlen würde ich Manitou Revox oder auch n BOS S**Toy 

...was taugt dir nicht an deinem Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Juli 2008)

Der funktioniert einwandfrei! Wollte mir nur mal andere Töchter anschauen, ob die was taugen!  Danke für Deine Rückmeldung 

Grüße


----------



## TeeWorks (20. Juli 2008)

irgendjemand hat mal behauptet, dass der Coil DHX in nem VPP auch nicht optimal arbeitet - ich hab allerdings keinen blassen Schimmer mehr, wieso oder warum oder ob das nur Schlechtgerede war 

aber wenn du nach nem Tuningupgrade suchst -> sag ich nur CaneCreek DoubleBarrel oder BOS S**Toy 

cheers
Flo


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2008)

Also beim Kumpel im VPX funktioniert der DHX Coil wunderbar! (bin den selbst schon gefahren!)
Mein Roco funktuioniert auch...stimmt aber, dass die Zugstufe erst spät einsetzt!
Tee....du hast echt richtig Glück mit deiner Wahl


----------



## TeeWorks (21. Juli 2008)

jo hab ich auch den eindruck - hab versucht, marzocchi nicht mit vorurteilen abzustrafen, aber hat wohl schmerzlicherweise nichts gebracht. 

...wann kommt eigentlich die BOS N'Dee singlecrown?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2008)

vs63 schrieb:


> @DH-RYDA---------wenn man bei den Roco`s die Druckstufe schnell zerlegt und aus der Shimspyramide eine Doppelpyramide macht, hat man eine Dämpfung bei der im High Speed mehr Kontrolle im Fahrwerk herrscht, ich habe seit es Roco`s gibt alle meine 6ways verkauft.Die Fox Dämpfer sind nun auch alle weg, bis auf den DHX 5 Air. Der macht jetzt bei meiner Frau im Rocky seinen Dienst gut. Bei 54Kg sogar sehr Gut. Zudem ist die Arbeit in 15 min. erledigt und Legospielen ist nicht viel einfacher. Ich für meinen Geschmack habe aber mit der Kombi 6.6 / DHX nicht Leben können, darum bin ich den Weg zum Roco TST R gegangen und kann nun wirklich nicht verstehen warum man bei Intense nicht die möglichkeit bietet die Bikes mit div. Dämpfer zu posten.
> 
> grz vs63



Klingt spannend, was du da gemacht hast 
Könntest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345800 genauer beschreiben, was du an deinem Shim-Stack gebaut hast?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## vs63 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Shims Stack Setup:

Compression Standard: 2 x Ø22 x 0.15 / 2 x Ø20 x 0.15 / 2 x Ø19 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø17 x 0.15 /                    1 x Ø15 x 0.15 / 6-9 x Ø11 x 0.15 / Top Out Washer
My Compression :  1 x Ø22 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø20 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø19 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø17 x 0.15 /                    1 x Ø15 x 0.15 / 6 x Ø11 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø22 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø20 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø19 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø17 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø15 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø11 x 0.15
Rebound Standard: 3 x Ø18 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø11 x 0.15 / Piston Bolt Shim / 1 x Ø16 x 0.15
My Rebound: 1 x Ø18 x 0.15 / 1 x Ø11 x 0.15 / Piston Bolt Shim / 1 x Ø15 x 0.10


grz vs63


----------



## TeeWorks (21. Juli 2008)

i verstäh nur bahnhof...


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> i verstäh nur bahnhof...



ich nicht 

vielen Dank für die Info vs63 

*in den Keller geh und ausprobier* 

Tante Edith sagt, ich soll dich noch nach dem verwendeten Öl fragen und wie du auf die Veränderung gekommen bist.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## vs63 (22. Juli 2008)

Hey Stefan

Meine Regel mit dem Oel lautet: bis 70 Kg 2.5WT ab 70 Kg 5WT, obwohl es mir immer wieder schwer fällt da einen Unterschied zu merken. Und auf die Veränderung kam ich durch die Anpassung der Kompressionskennlinie für leichte Fahrer und Fachgesimpel. Dieses Setup hat sich nun auch für mich (80Kg) bewährt.

grz Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. Juli 2008)

Wo bekommt man denn in Deutschland den Cane Creek Double Barrel  auf der Cosmicseite ist nichts zu finden 

aber was mache ich mir Gedanken, ich habe eh kein geld


----------



## TeeWorks (22. Juli 2008)

bis jetzt noch gar nicht, soweit ich weiß - müsste man sich demnach wohl importieren


----------



## DH_RYDA (22. Juli 2008)

ich denke, dass man den schon bestellen kann, nachdem ja CaneCreek produkte ganz normal für den Vertrieb zu bestellen. würd ihn trotzdem in USA holen, weil der preisunterschied gewaltig ist. angeblich kostet der DoubleBarrel bei uns 1000 euro......stellt sich nur die frage des Factory Tunings, das ab Werk gemacht wird...


----------



## THBiker (22. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich versuche mich mal im Tuning des Roco´s  mal gucken was man aus der Zugstufe rauskitzeln kann ....vielleicht sollte ich meinen DHX mal aufheben


----------



## TeeWorks (22. Juli 2008)

werd wohl meinen früher oder später mal m schlender schicken, damit der das ding den cosmicleuten an den kopp wirft, kann ja nich sein, dass ich n neuen rahmen mit nem dämpfer krieg, der nicht funktioniert


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

Hey Tee,

wie ist das Fahrgefühl bei deinem Bike seitdem du den Roco drin hast?
Ich habe das gefühl, als ob ích einen gullideckel hinter mir her ziehe .....ich habe keine Ahnung ob das vom Dämpfer kommt, meine Form so drastisch abgebaut hat...oder oder oder 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich auf meiner Referenzstrecke ca 10 bis 15 Minuten langsamer als ich das mit dem DHX geschafft habe 
Am Montag bin ich dann mal mit dem Santa gefahren und hab für mich eine rekordverdächtige Zeit hingelegt (< 60 Minuten)
Dies wiederum läßt mich darauf schließen, dass es am bike Setup liegt! vielleicht pumpe ich zu viel Energie in den Dämpfer  Das Bike, bzw Hinterbau bewegt sich meiner Meinung nach schon deutlich mehr als beim DHX, aber es ist jetzt kein unangenehmes Wippen, sondern eher sensibles ansprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juli 2008)

naja also die 10-15min kamen glaub ich net vom dämpfer, eher von zu wenig saft in de wadeln oder wenig luft in den reifen oder wat  - dass er sich mehr bewegt is klar, dass er n halbes kilo mehr wiegt is auch klar, aber vllt. kannst ja mal versuchen per compression das ding etwas straffer abzustimmen? tut deine zugstufe was?

Bei mir wippt der hinterbau vor allem im sitzen bei größeren wölbungen im boden ziemlich nach. Sensibler is er natürlich auch um Welten, was ja eigentlich das positive is. Frag mich grad nur, ob meine Feder net doch etwas zu weich is  ...is die 650er ok bei dir?

...verdammt, der schlender muss natürlich genau dann urlaub machen, wenn man ihn mal wirklich braucht


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

hehe das mit der fe3der habe ich mich auch gefragt ...evtl wäre ne 700er besser 

auf jeden Fall werde ich jetzt mal anderes Öl rein machen und evtl Shims tauschen...danach geht er wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr!

Zugstufe funktioniert bei mir...

denk dran, du kannst extern nur die Mid und Highspeed Zug und druckstufen beeinflussen, d.h. im Stand wirst du da gar nicht viel Unterschied merken...ich merke da vor allem bei der Zugstufe erst im letzten viertel des Einstellbereich eine Änderung!

Druckstufe merkt man wirklich nur beim fahren (finde ich)

Die reifen sind übrigens die gleichen wie die ganze Zeit und der Luftdruck auch....Beine schlapp könnt sein...verwunderlich ist dann aber die zeit mit dem Santa! passt also auch nicht! Ich werde es beobachten! Ich wollte zwar heute i.d. Wald, aber vielleicht relaxe ich einfach mal  aber ist so geiles Wetter


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> hehe das mit der fe3der habe ich mich auch gefragt ...evtl wäre ne 700er besser



jo wer weiß...



> auf jeden Fall werde ich jetzt mal anderes Öl rein machen und evtl Shims tauschen...danach geht er wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr!



hab schon genug MZ was nit funst  hab nicht die geringste lust drauf im moment, den dämpfer auch zu aufschrauben zu müssen!



> Zugstufe funktioniert bei mir...
> 
> denk dran, du kannst extern nur die Mid und Highspeed Zug und druckstufen beeinflussen, d.h. im Stand wirst du da gar nicht viel Unterschied merken...ich merke da vor allem bei der Zugstufe erst im letzten viertel des Einstellbereich eine Änderung!
> 
> Druckstufe merkt man wirklich nur beim fahren (finde ich)



d.h. ich MUSS das ding aufschrauben(lassen), um die lowspeed zugstufe zu verändern? ...beim heizen in oberammergau auf der dh-strecke is mir der dämpfer nämlich keineswegs negativ aufgefallen, muss also gut gearbeitet und gedämpft haben! 

schaiss das alles.


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> j
> d.h. ich MUSS das ding aufschrauben(lassen), um die lowspeed zugstufe zu verändern? ...beim heizen in oberammergau auf der dh-strecke is mir der dämpfer nämlich keineswegs negativ aufgefallen, muss also gut gearbeitet und gedämpft haben!
> 
> schaiss das alles.



Jupp...so sollte das sein...d.h. du müßtest irgendwie die Shims umbauen...wie.......


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juli 2008)

umbauen oder müssen da neue rein? hab da was von wegen nur 10er pack für 50 euro gelesen   

...vllt. werd ich doch beide dämpfer in die obhut von akira geben... bevor cosmic oder sonst wer dran rummurkst... vllt. kann der das ding dann auch gleich noch auf meinen fahrstyle/gewicht abstimmen.


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2008)

gibts hier bald günstige 600er ti-federn?gebt mir schleunigst bescheid.den die tage geht meine bestellung raus


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

walo schrieb:


> gibts hier bald günstige 600er ti-federn?gebt mir schleunigst bescheid.den die tage geht meine bestellung raus



du meinst eine 600er Tee-Feder


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2008)

wie schwer seit ihr 2 den?  ne 700ter is ja dann schon bockhart!


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

walo schrieb:


> wie schwer seit ihr 2 den?  ne 700ter is ja dann schon bockhart!



88kg naggisch...vielleicht auch 87kg...macht ca 95kg mit allem erh bissi mehr


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2008)

gut, das sind dann schon paar pfund.
ähm, dein hinterbau flext dann aber auch ganz solide!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

walo schrieb:


> gut, das sind dann schon paar pfund.
> ähm, dein hinterbau flext dann aber auch ganz solide!?



ich glaub da haben wir 2 schonmal drüber gesprochen  aber ich merke das nicht wirklich, dass der extrem flext.....fahre auch ne 10mm Steckachse drin...vielleicht deswegen


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2008)

stimmt, das hatten wir schon durch.
nunja, beim kollegen liegt noch ne 650 feder rum. falls interesse, kann ich mal anfragen.
cheers


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Juli 2008)

ich bin fully equipped bei schwankenden 85-87kg. ...600er is hmja, schon weich...  ...wobei mir die 650er in der wildsau bei gleicher dämpferlänge schon wieder zu hart war. (TFTuned sagt aber 650er Feder sowohl für VPP als auch für 4Gelenk  )

ich hab langsam genuch...


----------



## THBiker (28. Juli 2008)

hat noch jemand ne 700er Feder für einen Roco rumliegen  ich würde die gerne mal testen!!


----------



## iNSANE! (2. August 2008)

Ich kidnappe mal den Thread - was fahrt ihr SS Fahrer denn für Federn? Ist eine 450er bei 90kg+ genug?


----------



## TeeWorks (3. August 2008)

moinsen der herr, kein ding, is ja sozusagen ein 6.6 phase 2  

was für ne dämpferlänge is da drin? 220?


----------



## iNSANE! (3. August 2008)

Also, ist ein 222er. Ich habe jetzt mal 180PSI im Dämpfer, die Kammer bis man den 2. Strich noch sieht zugedreht, aber merke keinen so rechten Unterschied.
Mein Gewicht ist 90kg - nakig


----------



## TeeWorks (15. August 2008)

ok, 450er feder bei 2.75inch hub is schon fast bissl hart, schätz mal du brauchst so 400lbs oder weniger, damits plushig wird.

probieren geht aber halt leider über studieren...

...ansonsten hack deine daten mal hier rein http://www.tftunedshox.com/tech-area/spring-calculator.html ...passt eigentlich immer ziemlich genau.

Bist eigentlich jetzt schon wieder vollkommen in bayern? lust auf ne runde crans-montana?


----------



## TeeWorks (20. August 2008)

so, war jetzt nen tag singletrack bolzen in davos, der dämpfer hat sich mit 600lbs nicht zu weich angefühlt, und die zugstufe am RocoWC funktioniert auch wie erwartet, aber halt nur im highspeed, low is schon a bissl das wippen da, allerdings nicht so sehr wie beim SX Trail beim kollegen. VPP sei dank - also passt das auch endlich. Bin ich froh!! (for info: ...im piggy fahr ich 200PSI)

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (11. November 2010)

Welche Dämpferlänge sitzt eigentlich im 6.6?


----------



## TeeWorks (12. November 2010)

hast den rahmen noch ned da?? ...200mm


----------



## Totoxl (12. November 2010)

Nee, kommt aus Great Britain. Ich muss noch warten 

200mmx 57mm hub oder 200mmx 50mm hub??? Sattelstütze 31,6 richtig.


----------



## TeeWorks (13. November 2010)

57er hub. sattelstütze passt ja.


----------



## Totoxl (13. November 2010)

in meinem Rahmen soll ist ein Fox Vanilla mit einer 600x2,35 Feder sein, für 95kg ein wenig zu weich was.


----------



## TeeWorks (13. November 2010)

sehr gut möglich, wird halt recht pluschig  ....ich fahr ne 600x2.25 nukeproof titan mit 85kg, könnte aber etwas weniger sein - macht sich dank vpp aber nicht wirklich negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. November 2010)

habt ihr probleme beim 6.6 mit pedalrückschlag und wippen im kleinen 22er blatt?

im sitze ngehts noch, im stehen ist das unfahrbar!

hat jemand scho mit exzentrischen buchsen usw versucht, um das tretlager abzusenken?

was haltet ihr für die optimale gabellänge? 160er lyrik oder eher 180er 66 ?


----------



## Totoxl (13. November 2010)

Ich kann dir leider noch nichts sagen, mein Rahmen ist noch auf dem Weg. Wie hoch ist dein Tretlager denn? Ich bekomme bei mir einen Workscomponent Reducer Cups Steuersatz rein, der baut sehr flach und senkt den Lenkwinkel um 2°, in Kombi mit einer Domain 318. Ich hoffe durch die geringe Einbauhöhe und den flacheren Winkel nicht zu hoch zu kommen. Tretlagerhöhe soll laut Geodaten 34,9 sein, aber bei den Geodaten ist keine Gabellänge angegeben und bei angegebenen 140m-170mm Federweg für die Gabel ist es schwer zu sagen womit die die Winkel und Höhen gemessen haben. 68,5° Lenkwinkel bei einer 140mm Gabel, wären dann bei einer 170er Gabel 67°c und das Tretlager locker einen cm höher.


----------



## TeeWorks (14. November 2010)

Bei flachem steuersatz musste aufpassen dass dir die gabel nicht am unterrohr anstösst! (Cane creek stack extreme probleme)

...ansonsten über 170mm absolut nicht zu empfehlen der rahmen. (getestet mit 180er MZ66)

optimal sind 160mm

...das wippen im stehen is normal leider, aber wenn man sich etwas nach vorne lehnt und eher nach hinten als nach unten tritt gehts fast weg.


----------



## Totoxl (20. November 2010)

So, mein Bike ist fertig zusammen geschraubt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490133&page=5&highlight=intense
Ich werde aber doch wohl eine 650er Feder brauchen, so ist es definitive zu weich.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. November 2010)

wieviel wiegst du?

habe 550 bei fahrfertig ca 85 kg


----------



## Totoxl (22. November 2010)

Da packe nochmal 15kg drauf. Ich bin gestern meine erste entspannte Runde gefahren und die 600er Feder ist zu weich. Ich habe schon eine 650er geordert und hoffe das die reicht.
Mit der 600er habe ich gute 40% Sag. Aber ansonsten war ich gut zufrieden. Berg hoch mühselig wie immer (kann an den schweren Maxxis Schlappen liegen), runter eine Macht.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. November 2010)

wart mal ab bis der sag stimmt. dann funzt das ding 1a


----------



## walo (26. Januar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hat jemand scho mit exzentrischen buchsen usw versucht, um das tretlager abzusenken?




etwas spät, was?

jup, hab mein 6.6 tiefergelegt. bin jetzt auf 34.5. 
lenkwinkel hab ich dank dem cane auf 65-66 bekommen(160er gabel), was nen radstand von 1118, bei nem m, zur folge hat.
exentrische buchsen waren zuviel stress. hab einfach die obere dämpferaufnahme, anhand zweier neuer löcher, um neun mm verschoben.
hatte zuerst den  dämpfer/hub um nen cm gekürzt. ging aber voll in die hose....

fazit: trailrachete!
falls das noch für jemand aktuell is, kann ich gerne fotos machen...
cheers


----------



## mex racer (26. Januar 2011)

mach mal en foto
Ich weis noch nicht neuen Rahmen oder 6.6 modifizieren


----------



## Totoxl (26. Januar 2011)

Foto bitte. Ich habe das Works Angel Set und komme damit auf einen ähnlichen Winkel, allerdings mit einer 180er Gabel, Tretlager ist bei mir 36cm hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (26. Januar 2011)

hallo, werde morgen paar fotos machen.
mein winkel ist mit 160er gabel und -1° angel-set.


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2011)

hiermal paar pics.
tretlager: 34,4
lenkwinkel: 65,5°
radstand:1120


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Januar 2011)

geht sich das mit dem federweg noch aus? also hinterrad/rahmen


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2011)

grad so.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2011)

Erstmal schönes Rad. Hast du dein Angel Kit auf + stehen, also das aus "normal" 65°, 66° wird? Es sieht so aus als wäre der Vorbau er vorne im Steuerrohr, bei - müsste er ja hinten im Steuerrohr sein. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich sagen möchte 
Da zusätzlich ein Loch bohren ist ja eigentlich eine leichte Sache, bleibt da noch genug Material? 

Hier mal meins 




Ich habe wie gesagt ein -2° Works Reducer Kit, so komme ich auf ca.65,5 (leider nur einen bescheidenen Winkelmesser) 
Gabeleinbaulänge 555mm. Ist eine Domain aus dem Bikemarkt, ich vermute 160er auf 170mm hoch getravelt, egal funzt gut.

Also wie gesagt 
Lenkwinkel 65,5°
Tretlagerhöhe 360mm
Radstand 1150mm


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2011)

angel set is auf -, täuscht also.
das material sollte reichen.
notfalls könnte man das sicher auch anderster lösen..


----------



## lacoccoina (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlass mal eine Frage - bei dem angehängten Bild eines Intense 6.6 kommt mir der Lenkwinkel trotz 180mm Gabel sehr steil vor - lässt sich das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## walo (2. Februar 2011)

wenn die gabel kein 1.5 schaft hat, kannste von cane creek nen angle-set steuersatz verbauen. den gibts mit verschieden - °
http://www.canecreek.com/angleset
ansonsten kannste noch das tretlager etwas runterholen. damit wirds auch etwas flacher. wobei du mit der gabel dann nen chopper hast.
willste das bike kaufen?
ne totem find ich etwas overkill für das velo.


----------



## lacoccoina (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info. Bin momentan nur zurückhaltend interessiert an dem Rad, u.a. weil der Lenkwinkel sogar 0,5 Grad steiler ist als bei meinem jetzigen. Bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Enduro/Light-Freerider darauf gestoßen. Bist Du zufreiden mit dem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (2. Februar 2011)

ja, sehr. hab aber einiges schrauben müssen bis ich glücklich war.
der dhx funzt bescheiden im 6.6.
zudem ist das tretlager zu hoch und , wie du selber gesehen hast, der lenkwinkel zu steil.
weiter oben hab ich meins gepostet...
der radstand ist beim s sehr "verspielt"...

is natürlich alles geschmacksache.


----------



## lacoccoina (2. Februar 2011)

Verstehe - ja, ich glaube das Rad isses noch nicht. Ist auch nicht so dringend. Aber danke für die Infos!


----------



## mex racer (5. März 2011)

ich habe heute meine neu Gabel verbaut und cane creek angelset. Lau handy app habe ich einen lenkwinkel 66º, tretlager 360mm und radstand von 1140mm. Morgen mach erst mal ne probefahrt.


----------



## austrianboy (5. März 2011)

Mich würde beim 6.6 ein Dämpfershuttle reizen für 216 mm Dämpferlänge zwecks ~175-180mm Federwegsoutput und slackerer Geometrie.Hat jemand schon soetwas realisiert?
btw.: Als Allrounder ist der originale Lenkwinkel doch super,sehe Ihr fährt sogar mit 2 Kettenblättern.


----------



## peter.gunz (5. März 2011)

welchen stahlfederdämpfer fahrt ihr in euren 6.6? ich komm mit dem rp23 garnicht klar. das knickt in der mitte vom federweg total ein.

jetzt suche ich was total tolles. das mein rad noch besser fährt

danke


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2011)

Ich fahre einen Fox Van und damit gut zufrieden, es ist zwar ein einfacher Dämpfer, aber er funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.gunz (6. März 2011)

so hab mich durch diverse us foren geklickt und bin fündig geworden. danach noch bisschen internet suche und rausgekommen ist dieser dämpfer zum unverschämt günstigen preis. also wer noch einen will. hab 158 euro inkl versand gezahlt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Manitou-Swing...ps=63&clkid=7547558271402273922#ht_2458wt_822


----------



## walo (7. März 2011)

gute wahl


----------



## Totoxl (11. März 2011)

Mal eine kurze frage. Welche Buchsen brauche ich für das 6.6? Habe kein Messschieber, unten ca. 35mm und oben ca. 25mm, aber ich weiß es leider nur ca. Fox Van Dämpferauge hat doch 12,7mm, oder. Danke schon mal.


----------



## kailer (14. April 2011)

walo schrieb:


> etwas spät, was?
> 
> hatte zuerst den  dämpfer/hub um nen cm gekürzt. ging aber voll in die hose....
> 
> cheers



Du meinst, du hast einen 190/51mm Dämpfer eingebaut? Was genau war denn daran schlecht? (150mm Federweg würden mir nämlich reichen)


----------



## walo (15. April 2011)

hatte bei meinen 200er den hub gekürzt. resultat war bescheiden. federweg war zu linear und rauschte nur so durch.
das ganze hätte zuviel gebastle benötigt, wenn überhaupt möglich.
ob ein 190iger sauber im 6.6 läuft kann ich nicht beurteilen...
gruss
edit: feder natürlich auch gekürzt.


----------



## kailer (15. April 2011)

Falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, müsste man beim Wechsel vom 200er auf einen 190er Dämpfer und von einer Gabel mit 510er zu einer 545er EBL auf folgende Werte kommen:

Tretlagerhöhe 34,925 -> ca. 34,1cm 
Lenkwinkel 68,5 -> 65,25°
Federweg: 170 -> 151,7mm

Dabei würde man mit viel weniger Sag fahren (22,5% statt 40%), da die ersten 20mm des Federwegs quasi schon weg sind und man den Sweetspot eben dort erreicht. Das gleicht dann auch den für meinen Geschmack schon grenzwertig flachen Lenkwinkel wieder aus und verbessert womöglich sogar den Wiegetritt. Die Endprogression bleibt unangetastet, da am Ende des Federwegs ja nichts weggenommen wird. 

Ich werd das in den nächsten Wochen mal ausprobieren und dann berichten. 

Gruß
kailer

edit: Sitzwinkel vergessen. In Gedanken sehe ich mich immer nur bergabfahren...
Sitzwinkel wird schon sehr flach, 73 -> 69,75. Da muss man dann für bergauf eine absenkbare Gabel verwenden, auf 115mm runtergetravelt kommt man dann auf 67,5° Lenkwinkel und 72° Sitzwinkel, das geht. Bodenabstand reicht auch noch mit ca. 32,6cm Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## walo (15. April 2011)

was issen nochmals der originale radstand beim m?


----------



## kailer (15. April 2011)

43,3 Zoll oder 1099,82 mm

Hier sind die Geometriedaten, die ich verwendet habe: 
http://www.hfutmpa.com/product_INTENSE-CYCLES-66-FRAME.html


----------



## Duc851 (25. April 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze frage. Welche Buchsen brauche ich für das 6.6? Habe kein Messschieber, unten ca. 35mm und oben ca. 25mm, aber ich weiß es leider nur ca. Fox Van Dämpferauge hat doch 12,7mm, oder. Danke schon mal.



Ich habe eben mal mit dem Messschieber nachgemessen:

Buchse vorne Breite 25,1mm; Durchmesser 6,0mm
Buchse hinten: Breite 34,0mm; Durchmesser 6,0mm

Rock Shox Pearl: Buchsenbreite jeweils 12,0mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm
Manitou Evolver ISX4: Buchsenbreite Kolbenseite: 12,6mm; Buchsenbreite Luftkammerseite 12,3mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm
Manitou Evolver ISX6: Buchsenbreite Kolbenseite: 12,6mm; Buchsenbreite Luftkammerseite: 12,3mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm
Manitou Radium R: Buchsenbreite Kolbenseite: 12,6mm; Buchsenbreite Luftkammerseite: 12,6mm, Durchmesser: 12,0mm

Was mich leicht verwirrt ist, dass bei den Evolvern die beiden Buchsen jeweils unterschiedliche Breite haben, beim Radium aber beide Buchsen gleich sind.


----------



## mex racer (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gerade am uberlegen ob ich mir den elka stage 5 oder RS vid air in mein 6.6 einbaue.
Was denkt welcher Daempfer ist besser. Was fuer tune benoetige ich fuer das 6.6?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (6. Juli 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, müsste man beim Wechsel vom 200er auf einen 190er Dämpfer und von einer Gabel mit 510er zu einer 545er EBL auf folgende Werte kommen:
> 
> Tretlagerhöhe 34,925 -> ca. 34,1cm
> Lenkwinkel 68,5 -> 65,25°
> ...



So, Experiment wurde gemacht, hier die Ergebnisse: 

Verwendet wurde ein Marzocchi Roco Air ohne Ausgleichskammer in 190er Länge, die Dämpfung war zu schwach, das Rad fühlte sich unkontrolliert an. Bei engen Kurven bergab war mir persönlich zudem der Lenkwinkel zu flach, der Sitzwinkel beim Bergauffahren war ohne Absenkfunktion auch nicht das Wahre.
Deshalb hab ich keinen anderen Dämpfer mit 190er Einbaulänge ausprobiert, sondern erstmal verschiedene in 200. 

Dabei hat mir der RP23 mit Boostvalve 200 deutlich besser gefallen als der ursprünglich verbaute DHX Air ohne Boostvalve. Das Durchsacken im mittleren Federwegsbereich war schwächer, das Ansprechverhalten aber etwas holzig. Zudem gab es zu wenig Endprogression für meinen "Fahrstil"...

Deutlich besser vom Ansprechverhalten war der Zoccho Coil WC, Endprogression und Mid Stroke Verhalten waren aber nicht viel besser als beim RP.

Zu guter letzt bin ich wieder beim Evolver ISX 4 Intrinsic gelandet, genau richtig für meinen Geschmack und sehr gut in der Endprogression tunebar. Im Ansprechverhalten leicht schlechter als der Coil von Marzocchi, aber sonst in jeder Hinsicht besser. 

Blieben noch das stelzige Tretlager und der mit ca. 66,8 Grad etwas steile Lenkwinkel. Inspririert vom mtbr Forum habe ich also mit einem Kumpel, der mit Alu arbeitet, in Autocad asymmetrische Dämpferbuchsen gebastelt. Diese haben die Bohrung um 2,5mm versetzt, was den 200mm Dämpfer auf eine Einbaulänge von 195mm stutzt. So sehen die Dinger aus: 






Damit ergeben sich - wieder im Vergleich zur Originalgeometrie - folgende Werte: 

Tretlagerhöhe: 34,925 -> ca. 35,1
Lenkwinkel 68,5 -> 66°
Sitzwinkel 73-> 70,5°
Federweg bleibt gleich

Nach der ersten Probefahrt am Samstag auf meiner Hausstrecke am Rosskopf kann ich sagen: Genau richtig! Ich komme auch an den steilsten Stücken noch gut den Berg hoch, bergab fühlt sich das Rad jetzt an wie mein gutes altes Orange Patriot, nur ohne Pedalrückschlag beim Treten über Holpriges. Kann ich nur empfehlen! 






Gruß
Armin


----------



## mex racer (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Armin
Hast du nur eine Buchse verbaut? Sobald ich mal wieder Zeit habe werde ich mir 2 Buchsen Paare anfertigen um den Daempfer um 4 mm nach zu verschieben. 

Weis jemand was fuer tune ich fuer den RS vivid Air benoetige?

saludos
stephan


----------



## kailer (6. Juli 2011)

Nein, zwei Paare. Die beiden abgebildeten habe ich quasi als Muster übrig. Die Bohrungen sind jeweils 2,5mm weg von der Mitte, dadurch kann der Dämpfer relativ zum Rad um 5mm "kürzer" eingebaut werden und das Hinterrad kommt um ca. 15mm hoch.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juli 2011)

Danke erst mal an Kailer, der mir schon freundlich geholfen hatte. 

Den Evolver habe ich auch verbaut. Auf meinen "normalen" Touren verhält er sich super, wobei er ein wenig straffer ist als der Coil. Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein paar Excenter Buchsen "gebastelt". Ein Kumpel hat einen Metallbau Betrieb, dort habe ich aus 12mm V2A Rundstahl die Grundbolzen gefertigt. Erst passend abgelängt, ordentlich angezeichnet und gekörnt, dann mit einer sehr guten Standbohrmaschine 6mm Löcher gebohrt. Hat sehr gut geklappt, jetzt suche ich noch passendes Material um die Seitlichen Führung zu basteln, aber das findet sich auch noch. Bilder kommen wenn ich alles zusammen habe.


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juli 2011)

So hier die Bilder 
Alles aus V2A Stahl, Alu hatte ich leider nicht, aber bis ich was auftreiben kann sollte das auch gehen



hier kann man den Versatz ganz gut erkennen





Jetzt liegt die Einbaulänge bei ca. 194mm


----------



## Totoxl (19. Juli 2011)

Ich nochmal
Neu sind Crank Brothers Opium Reducer Steuersatz, Manitou Evolver ISX 4, Excenter Buchsen und ein bisschen Fett und Öl 





Geo nach den Update
Tretlagerhöhe 35,5cm
Lenkwinkel 65,5°
Bei 170mm Federgabel mit Steuersatzeinbauhöhe 10.03mm, also unten.
 __________________


----------



## walo (20. Juli 2011)

schick!


----------



## kailer (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

falls noch jemand ein paar excenter Buchsen für einen Manitou Dämpfer braucht (so wie oben abgebildet): Ich hab noch ein paar übrig und leider kein 6.6 mehr. Anfragen bitte per PN.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## [XW]Fabse (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Liebe 6.6ler...

sagt mal fährt jemand von Euch einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3? 

Der Compression Level sollte ja High bzw "H" sein, laut Rock Shox Tabelle....der Leverage Ratio ist ja 2.98 (170mm FW/57mm Hub).

Was für ne Tune bräuchte man bei Fox bzw welchen Luftdämpfer mit Platform oder Lockout würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Klar, Stahldämpfer ist vom Ansprechen bedeutend besser aber ich versuch mein 6.6 als Tourer aufzubauen und unter 14kg zu bringen und da komm ich an nem Luftdämpfer nicht drum rum. Aktuell ist ein DHX Air 5.0 (altes Modell) verbaut...aber der kommt ja nicht gut weg ;-)....

Danke für Eure Tipps....am Wochenende wird das Radl aufgebait sofern der Rahmen rechtzeitig wieder da ist.... 

Scheene Griaß 

der Fabse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (4. Februar 2012)

Wie kommst du selbst mit deinem DHX Air zurecht ansonsten? 

Wenn du dir nenn RS dämpfer zulegen willst, nimm lieber nen vivid air - der monarch sollte in dem Terrain in dem das 6.6 zu Hause ist etwas überfordert sein (Überhitzung)

...ich bin derweil auf dem Sprung den kommenden CCDBA auszuprobieren, sobald ich einen in die Finger krieg!

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Teil und werde natürlich berichten.

Cheers
der Flo


----------



## [XW]Fabse (23. Februar 2012)

Hey Flo,

vuin Dank schonmal für deine Antwort. Als zulegen nicht direkt...ich dachte vielleicht fährt den jemand und kann schon berichten. 

Den DHX Air bin ich "noch" nicht gefahren bisher. Der Rahmen war beim entlacken und in der Zwischnezeit hab ich nen 2012 RP23 HV Kashima bekommen, der mir wegen des Gewichts natürlich erstmal sehr zusagt. Fahrtest lässt leider noch etwas auf sich warten, das Allgäu ist momentan nicht Radler freundlich  

Die ersten kleinen Trockenübeungen waren ganz gut. Luftdruck 15 bar, bei 88kg Gewicht....wir werden sehen. Achja Radgewicht 13,8kg komplett fahrfertig mit Pedale und Tacho ...Bilder folgen im 6.6 Thread, aber die Aufkleber fehlen noch.

Gruß Fabse


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Oktober 2012)

Hello Boyzngirls,

...inzwischen schon jemand den CCDB Air im 6.6 gefahren?

Grüße
der Flo


----------



## thaeber (7. Juli 2013)

Hi und guten Abend,

ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her, bin durch Zufall auf der Suche nach ebensolchen Buchsen
auf den Beitrag gestoßen! Hast Du noch ein zweites Paar für ein Intense 6.6? Ich
wäre sehr interessiert und zahle natürlich! 

Danke und viele Grüsse,

Thomas




kailer schrieb:


> Nein, zwei Paare. Die beiden abgebildeten habe ich quasi als Muster übrig. Die Bohrungen sind jeweils 2,5mm weg von der Mitte, dadurch kann der Dämpfer relativ zum Rad um 5mm "kürzer" eingebaut werden und das Hinterrad kommt um ca. 15mm hoch.


----------



## Duc851 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab zumindest noch Excenterbuchsen für die Seite vom Umlenkhebel übrig. Die passen bei mir nicht da ich den Intense SS Umlenkhebel hab.


----------



## DonGeilo (16. September 2013)

Hallo Intense 6.6 Gemeinde,

Habe einen gerissenen SS Rahmen zu verkaufen. Der Hinterbau des SS passt soweit ich weiss auch ans 6.6. und soll etwas stabiler sein als der originale. Also falls sich jemand einen Ersatzteilspender besorgen möchte kann er mir ja mal Angebote machen.

zu finden unter: Bikemarkt Anzeige

Greez, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timrich (30. September 2013)

Hi,

ich hätte nen Fox RC4 mit 600er Titanfeder und exentrischen Buchsen (-5,5mm) abzugen alles passend fürn 6.6

Bei interesse PN

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Hockeyfrilla (29. April 2014)

Servus...
Ich bastel auch grad an nem 6.6 rum... was mir bei der ganzen Exzenterbuchsendiskussion nicht ganz klar ist, warum wird kein kleinerer Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## gian95 (29. April 2014)

Hockeyfrilla schrieb:


> Servus...
> Ich bastel auch grad an nem 6.6 rum... was mir bei der ganzen Exzenterbuchsendiskussion nicht ganz klar ist, warum wird kein kleinerer Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla (30. April 2014)

Was denn? Jeder brauch doch ein Projekt  ... aber die Frage war unüberlegt, ich weiß... Muss auch nicht beantwortet werden...


----------

